# coding a 48hr holter monitor



## dani5042 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a question as to how to bill for a 48hr holter monitor.  Currently we are billing 93224 & 93227 together for our commercial carriers.  They are routinely bundling the 93227 into the 93224.  Can someone tell me how you all are coding it and getting it paid for 48hrs. 

thanks
Danielle Bynum, CPC
Greensboro Cardiology Associates


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think you can bill both of those codes together.  93224 includes monitoring, physician review and interpretation ect.  93227  just includes physician review and interpretation.  So you can see that both codes include physician review and interpretation.  You need to know who is doing the hookup and monitoring and who is doing the interpretation.  At our faciality the hospital bills for the hookup and the physician only bills for the interpretation.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dani5042 (Mar 19, 2010)

*48 hr holter monitor*

We are at a physician's office and we do bill the global but it is for 24 hours only we need the additional 24hours interpretation only to bill out.


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 19, 2010)

*48 hr holter monitor*

I believe that codes 93224-93237 go from 24 hours to 48 hours.  Anything over 48 hours are coded with 93228 ect...

Alicia, CPC


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 24, 2010)

Since the payer is bundling 93227 with 93224,  you may want to bill with these codes.

Example. 
1st 24 hrs: DOS 3/1/10 93224
2nd 24 hrs: DOS 3/2/10 93226 - scanning analysis with report.

In our practice we, because of the equipment and how the information is obtained, we bill 48 hr monitors with 93230 & 93232.

Good luck!

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------



## scorrado (Mar 25, 2010)

Have you tried billing 2 units with the 93224?  Just a suggestion.  It might be worth a try.


----------

